# what are these "catterpillar" things in my locust packs?? dangerous?



## azz0703 (Jan 7, 2012)

Please can somebody inform me what these worm catterpillar type creatures are i see in my locust boxex now and again usually towards the end of the pack or after ive had them a week or so. Just curious where they come from and what they are all help appreciated


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

They are put in livefood packets to eat the dead insects in the bottom, not harmful : victory:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

dermestid beetle larvae, a bit of a nuisance! theyre put in to eat the dead livefood but if you keep them well they start eating the live ones! they eventually turn into beetles that fly, if they get into your house they can be a nuisance as they chew on things, my animals dont seem interested so i squish them as soon as i see them, they make me cringe!


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

My beardies love them!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

they're dermestid larvea .....dermestid beetles (carpet beetles) and especially the larvae may be handy in biology labs but they're a major pest for livefood producers as they not only eat any dead crickets etc but will also eat living livefood and can decimate a cricket colony... the livefood producers don't deliberately put them in the tubs ..... they're also a pest in the home ~ I remove and squish any I find


----------



## wuyi2037 (Jun 21, 2012)

dermestid beetle larvae, a bit of a nuisance! theyre put in to eat the dead livefood but if you keep them well they start eating the live ones!


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

So glad you posted this! i was wondering this too! :2thumb:


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

If they get in your house ... cry. They are quite successful at setting up in your home and quite difficult to get rid of.
I would just kill them all. 
They do clean up the bottom of the tub but they don't eat the poo so they can be murdered, lol!


----------



## Squidgy Mc D (Jun 10, 2012)

As everyone has pretty much said, they are a nuisance and its best to squish on site to be honest.
Its also not advisable to feed to your reptiles as they can carry parasites and will cause a few trips to the vet and sometimes worse


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

thay are a type of dermistaid.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

As soon as i get my crickets i squish them as i use an exo terra 30x30x30 sealed vivarium to house my crickets (Got to use a bad purchase for something )

As i use sand as a substrate (i make sure none of it is transferred to the bags i dust in so no risk for gary), I have a large sieve to clear out most mess and i will routinely change the substrate as i am getting a spare rub as a temporary holding pen.

The crickets seem happy enough and i only see evidence of shedding and the very occasional dead cricket.


----------

